# My wife left me suddenly. End of the world?



## pgaske (May 18, 2012)

Hello all,

My wife left me rather suddenly. I live in Australia, she lives in Manila, but has lived with me in Australia for a few months at a time. We've been married since November 11 2011, and knew each other for about a year and a half before that.

Initially she said "don't call me again", and "bye". It came quite out of the blue, and I didn't understand why. She claimed that she felt like she was a loser, and eventually I got the reasons she feels this.

- She has no job, and all her friends have work.
- She is married to an older (29 her, 37 me) man.
- I have a child from a previous relationship.
- We live in separate countries.
- She has an opportunity to work on a cruise ship for a 5 year contract.
- She does not want to be in a relationship because she wants to pursue partner options on the cruise ship.

A few points:

1. While living here in Australia with me, she has no right to work and additionally, doesn't have a right to work until paperwork is processed giving her permanent residency.
2. While in Manila she was not working, and because of the to-and-fro with Australia, couldn't really pursue anything.
3. She has shown no real interest in working in Australia because she feels she could not get good work here (though I know many Filipino people here in good jobs).

I'm really at a loss here. I told her I fully supported the idea of working on a cruise ship, and if the contract was that long that's fine, we could catch up when the boat is in dock for repairs / between cruises. I told her I'd be here after the contract ended.

She said she wanted children sooner rather than later, so wants the freedom to pursue other potential relationships/fathers.

I'm at a loss. I really do love her, and I'm hurting so much. If I could fly to Manila right now I would but funds will only permit me to do this maybe next month.

Can this be saved? Has anyone else been through this and had anything come out of it? I really want it to work.

Thanks for anyone reading this.


----------

